# Midatlantics indoor and West Virginia Indoor @ Flatwoods WV



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Just thought I'd put in a plug for my good buddies at Midstate Archers in Flatwoods, WV. They will be hosting the Mid indoors on March 6 and 7 and the WVAA indoor on the 27th and 28th of March. You will not ever find a better place to shoot. This is probably one of the better places to shoot in the country.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Goomer*

looks real nice except for that big goomer in the pic please!!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Just thought I'd put in a plug for my good buddies at Midstate Archers in Flatwoods, WV. They will be hosting the Mid indoors on March 6 and 7 and the WVAA indoor on the 27th and 28th of March. You will not ever find a better place to shoot. This is probably one of the better places to shoot in the country.



You didn't like the state shoot at Petersburg ?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The shoot as Petersburg was OK. You guys put a lot of effort into it. The only complaint I had was the lights in the foor. Stepped right in the middle of one of them once. The big reason you didn't get the votes for another one is that you guys don't come down here anywhere and participate in anything else the WVAA has. The only one of you that does is Bill Murphy. The roads between here and there have two lanes.......


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> The shoot as Petersburg was OK. You guys put a lot of effort into it. The only complaint I had was the lights in the foor. Stepped right in the middle of one of them once. The big reason you didn't get the votes for another one is that you guys don't come down here anywhere and participate in anything else the WVAA has. The only one of you that does is Bill Murphy. The roads between here and there have two lanes.......


I guess we will just have to see how the attendance is at the state shoot this year, we took the shoot from about 75 rounds to over 200.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*what?*

what are you trying to say? no one from up in that neck of the woods gona come to flatwoods to shoot ?


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

xring1 said:


> what are you trying to say? no one from up in that neck of the woods gona come to flatwoods to shoot ?


No, I didn't say that, I would say there will be some come down, it's just hard for our club to swallow knowing we donated money to the WVAA in a time of need and this was the thanks we got, moving the shoot from Petersburg, it is nothing against you guys, you guys have good place to shoot.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*didnt know*

I didnt know that ! just exactly when did this take place?


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

This happenend a couple of years ago.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I do remember vaguely something about that now that you mentioned it. You see, dissemination of information in the WVAA is poor at best and people have short memories. And Dale and I are both from Greenbrier county. We are about 75 miles from Flatwoods and have no affiliation to that club at all. Now with Archery Talk, I would have put in the same plug for you as I would for my buddies at Flatwoods. I kinda think this sucks too, now that I have all the facts..........


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*egg on face!*

I dont know exactly whats going on here, if it was a donation for what ever reason thats what it was,if the WVAA asked for help something needs to be done like repay it!!!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

We are not asking for re-payment, the WVAA needs it much worse than the PVAA does.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*???*



HADS DAD said:


> No, I didn't say that, I would say there will be some come down, it's just hard for our club to swallow knowing we donated money to the WVAA in a time of need and this was the thanks we got, moving the shoot from Petersburg, it is nothing against you guys, you guys have good place to shoot.


I hope everyone from the PVAA comes down to shoot! and again the reason it was voted away from the PVAA to Flatwoods was mainly because of no participation at our other shoots and MID STATE ARCHERS is center of the state, it was taking us over 3 hours to drive up and a few from on south even longer!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

For any one that has shot at Mid State and didn't like the lighting, it has been greatly improved. I really enjoyed the Vegas 450 round. I look forward to the State indoor and hope there is a great turnout. Bill


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

willieM said:


> For any one that has shot at Mid State and didn't like the lighting, it has been greatly improved. I really enjoyed the Vegas 450 round. I look forward to the State indoor and hope there is a great turnout. Bill


I think Mid State will have a good turnout and a well run shoot, good luck to all.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*State indoor shoot*

i think what they should do is a have a few different places to shoot,like the vfaa does.that way everyone could shoot at a fairly close place.like one in flatwoods,one in huntington,one in the eastern panhandle.no matter if its not in the pvaa's back door.good luck to all that shoots.hopefully you will have a good turn out.for the reason why i didnt come to some of the shoots.i shoot 3D.i came down and shot the state 3D when you had it.the lights was a hassle at our shoot.but our indoor club probally has the best lighting i have shot in.its a shame we couldnt have had it there.i guess we will see how things go this year.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Wvaa*



hoytgirl00 said:


> i think what they should do is a have a few different places to shoot,like the vfaa does.that way everyone could shoot at a fairly close place.like one in flatwoods,one in huntington,one in the eastern panhandle.no matter if its not in the pvaa's back door.good luck to all that shoots.hopefully you will have a good turn out.for the reason why i didnt come to some of the shoots.i shoot 3D.i came down and shot the state 3D when you had it.the lights was a hassle at our shoot.but our indoor club probally has the best lighting i have shot in.its a shame we couldnt have had it there.i guess we will see how things go this year.


I dont think we have enough people to justify having several places to hold the state indoor thats another reason for moving it to a central location!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The idea of haveing the shoot in multiple locations is to draw more shooters by making the shoot more accessable. Several states do this and have double or triple the numbers that we have. People complained that it was to far to drive to Petersburg, so why not make it closer for everyone.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*works for me!*

If thats what we need to do then lets do it! I understand not wanting to drive with the prices of everything today, if we have enough places to hold the shoot some one needs to bring it to the WVAA this year so it can be voted on so no one feels like they were left out. Lets try to work with each other not against and I for one have heard the comment lets just see how it turns out

Dale Grossl


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

The Mid-Atlantic sectionals are always held at multiple locations. Virginia has held their state indoor shoot at multiple locations for years with good success. I think it is worthy of trying (since I always try to shoot it). Bring it up at the next WVAA meeting.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't think it's a bad idea. I just wonder if we're too horse and Buggy to do it. The big thingin my mind is where.....and will the places make enough $$ to be worth while to have it in multiple locations.  Just might be the ticket to getting new members...???????????


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

A few years back, Virginia went to one location, Augusta as I remember. As a matter of fact, I believe you and Randy were there. That lasted a couple years, then multiple locations were brought back by popular demand. What we have noticed now is that there are a lot more local people shooting at each site than there would be if held at a central site. Bottom line is you just don't know until you try it.


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*multi shoots*

if you would have the shoots at clubs that already have everything like targets,clock,good lighting.then everyone could shoot close to home.alot of people wouldn't have to get motels,big food bills,gas bills.think about this.if you have 120 members that shoot indoors on your league teams.how many of those would travel 2 hours to shoot in a club that they dont know.they are more apt to shoot where they know everyone in the club.not saying all would shoot but i would say more would shoot at there local club then travel.its to get more people involved and have fun.we have our club house shoots.there was i think maybe 60-70 rounds shot.thats just from our area alone.not counting from say 1 hr away.so some people cant afford to travel or wont because they would feel embarassed to shoot in front of some people they dont know.i think i would be a good thing.then if there is a shoot of.pick a weekend and meet in the middle or do it the same day and use the telephone and crown the winners.were not going to win or lose 40 grand on the shot if you dont win 1st.so i think in my opinion lets make it so everyone doesnt have to spend more money than they have to.i know my nfaa dues for my family is $72.i cant see dropping another 200 to shoot for a plaque.i do thank everyone that has come to petersburg to shoot over the yrs.but no one can say our shoot wasnt nice,other than the lights on the floor.but from some places it was shot before.ours was the tops.go back 15-16 yrs ago and look at some of the places it was shot.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Petersburg*

NO ONE said that it wasent nice or wasent a good place to shoot! Again the reason it isint at PVAA is because of the location and the participation from that area at the other WVAA tournaments and if we can make it at several different locations to make it easier for everyone I hope that someone will put that on a agend item for the upcoming meeting this spring!!!


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

xring1 said:


> NO ONE said that it wasent nice or wasent a good place to shoot! Again the reason it isint at PVAA is because of the location and the participation from that area at the other WVAA tournaments and if we can make it at several different locations to make it easier for everyone I hope that someone will put that on a agend item for the upcoming meeting this spring!!!


well i hope they do.i dont feel this is towards your guys shoot or location or towards you at all.so if your taking it that way sorry.the intent is to get more people to shot and to promote archery.i will come to the meeting and bring it up if thats what is needed.but if there are other people going to vote it down because it wont raise money for there club.then whats the use to make the trip.it was stated from unclegus(if the club would make enough $$ to be worth the while).well i dont think its about the money.we didnt hold it for the money.if so we would have done the food and beverages ourselves.we let the baseball team do it so they could raise money for them.so its not always about the almighty $$.with someone paying as much as they do for archery supplies.why pay 70-150 for a plaque?its about the comp.at those prices they should at least give the little ones a trophy.no they get a McDonalds medal.but like stated,its about the money...


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

well first of all whoever said bill was the only one from the pvaa that shots at other places well they better check there record i know for a fact that ther is at least five or six others that do go an shoot. I not complaining about the shoot being in flatwoods cause i will be traveling from petersburg to shoot. I shoot the west virginia triple crown both states and i am not the only one. And yes petersburg is my home town but there everything was easy to get to the motels and restraunts and so on with good parking so u all forget about that an just look at the lights on the floor. From what i have heard sittin in the crowd at the state they want to move the state because they are tired of people form this area winning. well if this is so i got news all them same people the shoot good love to shoot an will still travel to shoot. so good luck to all (get er done hads dad)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Wvaa*

WE were talking about WVAA shoots not IBO triple crown that has nothing to do with the WVAA,The only 3d shoots we have are the spring and fall jamboree. Hope everyone attends and if you can win at the PVAA you can win at Flatwoods should be the same crowd different location

Dale


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Well, come down and win all of the classes at Flatwoods. I'm sure no one will mind.:shade:


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Potomac Valley Archery Assocaition brought home 7 state championships and a third place finish. And for the record the crowd was down a good bit from last year


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Wow!*

WOW I wonder why the turn out was low Rob said we had 115 rounds shot, could it be because of a lack of participation from a area in the state?????


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

xring1 said:


> WOW I wonder why the turn out was low Rob said we had 115 rounds shot, could it be because of a lack of participation from a area in the state?????



Just let it go, brother, it was decided that WVAA would have it someplace else for one year, and some of them acted like it was the end of the world as we know it. You CAN'T please everyone. Maby they might decide to come to one of our open or closed Field shoots or the American or 900 round and see if they can win it all there?? Maby they can only shoot 20 yARDS? Guess we'll probably never know...


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Just let it go, brother, it was decided that WVAA would have it someplace else for one year, and some of them acted like it was the end of the world as we know it. You CAN'T please everyone. Maby they might decide to come to one of our open or closed Field shoots or the American or 900 round and see if they can win it all there?? Maby they can only shoot 20 yARDS? Guess we'll probably never know...


Be careful what you wish for, my Ultraelite shoots pretty good out to 100 yards. 
When is the first field shoot ?


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to all of the winners at the state indoor. :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

May 23 in Parkersburg. Would be more than pleased to see some more participation in our field shoots. After the nationals was held on probably the best field range in the country right in your back door last summer, and same as no one from that area took advantage of it I have to wonder... I know there are some really good shooters in that area, we just never see many of them whether it's the WVAA open, closed,900, American, Mid Atlantics, or Nationals.  I've had my butt kicked by many, but I DO get out there and shoot regardless......


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*unclegus*

well let me start by saying the shoot at flatwoods turned out ok.other than the rounds being down.if you want to know what the problem was with some people not shooting.well it was you and another on here mouthing off.i dont think you are even from that club.so for you to run off at the chops,didnt do anything but hurt some of the rounds.me and my family went.i think there was some new state records broke.some good shooting.but for you to get on here and ramble on about the PVAA and say your side.how many shooters from YOUR club came and shot?as far as the outside shoots.i havent shot much field or the other rounds.i usually do the IBO southern and northern triple crowns.i like the field and plan on shooting some.it wont be my main priority though.so do the midstate archers and other clubs that you are a guest at.dont mouth off and run the shooters off before they get there.its good that you support them.i have to ask,does it bother you that the rounds were down at the state indoors?if so invite people dont slam them.i will tell you what,i will come shoot a field round,if i can shoot with you.:wink:i would like to congrate:RILEY WEASENFORTH 297.39X PEE WEE,MACKENZIE 281 31X CUB FEMALE.JENNIFER 298 49X,;LARAMIE WEASENFORTH 300 58X,COTY SITES 300 58X IN FREESTYLE,300 60X IN BOWHUNTER,BILL MURPHY BOB CLARK,JUSTIN BURNSIDE......I would like to thank MIDSTATE ARCHERS for there hospitality.good shooting everyone and see you next year some place.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Slam who ?*



hoytgirl00 said:


> well let me start by saying the shoot at flatwoods turned out ok.other than the rounds being down.if you want to know what the problem was with some people not shooting.well it was you and another on here mouthing off.i dont think you are even from that club.so for you to run off at the chops,didnt do anything but hurt some of the rounds.me and my family went.i think there was some new state records broke.some good shooting.but for you to get on here and ramble on about the PVAA and say your side.how many shooters from YOUR club came and shot?as far as the outside shoots.i havent shot much field or the other rounds.i usually do the IBO southern and northern triple crowns.i like the field and plan on shooting some.it wont be my main priority though.so do the midstate archers and other clubs that you are a guest at.dont mouth off and run the shooters off before they get there.its good that you support them.i have to ask,does it bother you that the rounds were down at the state indoors?if so invite people dont slam them.i will tell you what,i will come shoot a field round,if i can shoot with you.:wink:i would like to congrate:RILEY WEASENFORTH 297.39X PEE WEE,MACKENZIE 281 31X CUB FEMALE.JENNIFER 298 49X,;LARAMIE WEASENFORTH 300 58X,COTY SITES 300 58X IN FREESTYLE,300 60X IN BOWHUNTER,BILL MURPHY BOB CLARK,JUSTIN BURNSIDE......I would like to thank MIDSTATE ARCHERS for there hospitality.good shooting everyone and see you next year some place.


Just exactly when did anyone mouth off where did you see this ? 
looks like all the mouthing off came from up in the northern part of the state!
I think if you go back and read this all over again, it was mentioned that (thats the thanks we get) (have to wait and see how it turns out) (and for the record the crowd was down quite a bit from last year) who is really upset here we did nothing more than invite everyone to shoot and what difference does it make what club you belong to ????


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

however in my opinion there needs to more a little bit more advertisement about some shoots and far as field well there is not alot of ranges around the pvaa an we dont get to shoot were not made of money u should now times are hard an not every one was blessed to have a job let alone a good job. and our club shoot alot of ibo events so thats pretty much why we dont shoot field archery


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*WVAA shoots*

I am going to leave this alone,its not going anywhere.if it was advertised more and wouldnt be on the weekends as the bigger IBO events.i will attend some.maybe not all.once again i think we need to work together and get the rounds up.no matter where the shoot is.i took my family out to Flatwoods and missed a big event for my daughters open ceremony for softball.she decided she wanted to shoot so we came out.so i done my part and came out and supported the WVAA,NFAA,and MIDSTATE ARCHERS.but all we keep hearing is we dont participate in the shoots.if some one doesnt really shoot field but does shoot 3D,and indoors.then thats what they shoot.if midstate archers has the state 3d then i will be there.it wouldnt matter if your club had it.i would still come down.thats what i like to shoot.so lets just stop the finger pointing and try to work together and support each others club.i would like to see some advertising for the other shoots.if you would posts them on here,pm me,or email them and i will try to attend.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

first of all alot of the people in the pvaa are laid of or dont make alot of money so the close shoots and just indoor is all they can shoot. then there is a few of us that shoot the ibo an dont have alot of time for feild events. and once again the field events are hours from here. so u just stay an shoot the field rounds if thats what makes u happy an us select few will shoot ibo and the rest of our shooters wont shoot until next indoor season an we will all be happy hoytgirl call me when u get a chance


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I guess if promoting the indoor was running off at the mouth, then I'm guilty as charged. If telling Had's Dad why PVAA didn't get the indoor this year was running off at the mouth, Guilty again. I didn't write that Joke, I just told it. I had absolutely nothing to do with it, infact I was in Kentucky seeing my Grandkids when the vote happened. Do I care if you guys shoot IBO? Absolutely not. Would I like to see you guys shoot spots? Absolutely yes. Would I go to the indoor if it were in Petersburg next year? Yes. And the WVAA has a website with all of their shoots on it.....I'll not post anymore of them, it just seems to get me in trouble for trying to help Promote them.

Lastly, congratulations to Chris Runion. Those back to back 300's with release and fingers was spectacular.....


----------



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Dead Horse*

Alright guys... 
This horse is dead...


The WVAA website is WWW.WVARCHERY.ORG


----------

